# Montecristo Afrique Uhuru Cigar Review - It's a Montecristo!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

C'mon. It's a monte. You know it's not going to let you down. The price point of some montecristo cigars can be a turn off. This one, however, was ...

Read the full review here: Montecristo Afrique Uhuru Cigar Review - It's a Montecristo!


----------

